# some new species from Indonesia /Kalimantan + Irian Jaya/



## Peter Grabowitz (Sep 10, 2009)

species1


species2


species3
Female adult:


male adult:





By peter_grabowitz, shot with Canon EOS 30D at 2009-09-10


----------



## TiberiuSahly (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous, especially the last one!!!

Are these part of the recent expedition that discovered the giant rat species?


----------



## seanbond (Sep 10, 2009)

very nice!!
are they either cormemiocnemis, lyrognathus?


----------



## yltanisaac (Sep 11, 2009)

cool pics... i like the black.. super cool


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Sep 11, 2009)

seanbond said:


> very nice!!
> are they either cormemiocnemis, lyrognathus?


i think both of them ;-))

C U
Peter


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi,
The first two images are of _Lyrognathus achilles_, I am 100% positive 

Cheers,
Steve Nunn


----------



## codykrr (Mar 2, 2010)

the first two look like totally different species.....not even the same carapace shape or abdomen shape.


----------



## super-pede (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmmm.I sometimes get species #2 in my imports from Thailand and Laos.I don't think that that one is new:liar:


----------



## syndicate (Mar 2, 2010)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> The first two images are of _Lyrognathus achilles_, I am 100% positive
> 
> Cheers,
> Steve Nunn


Interesting how they seem to pop up in hobby so fast after a new paper is published on these :?
Beautiful species none the less!
Number 3 looks quite like a newly molted _Selenocosmia javanensis_
-Chris


----------



## Terry D (Mar 2, 2010)

*Nice pics*

Peter,

 Wow! You guys might get me on the ow train sooner than I thought. Pic 1, although prob. mainly due to posturing of the indiv. combined with lens angle, looks superficially like some nw terrestrials. The combination of the cold, deep black opisthosoma with warm, chocolate brown in the legs is fantastic!

Thanks for posting,

Terry


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 4, 2010)

There is a chance that "sp.2" is _Lyrognathus fuscus_. Easiest to tell from post moult individuals. Or, send an exuvium for ID.

The above spiders all hail from Kalimantan in Borneo (although they do look like some from the above mentioned regions, they are not), including the black one. They were being sold prior to description as I understand it. We discovered them from the collectors list actually, Hari Yanto.

Steve


----------



## seanbond (Mar 6, 2010)

is this the indo pack coming in?


----------

